# ما معنى ديناميكيه الحراره



## محمد السعدي (24 أبريل 2006)

كلمة تحريك حراري أو ترموديناميك (Thermodynamics) تعبر عن أحد فروع الميكانيك الإحصائي الذي يدرس خواص انتقال الشكل الحراري للطاقة بشكل خاص و تحولاته إلى أشكال أخرى من الطاقة. يقوم هذا العلم باستخدام الميكانيك الإحصائي لصياغة القوانين التي تحكم انحفاظ الطاقة من شكل إلى شكل, والإتجاه الذي تفضله الطاقة الحرارية في انتقالها, والطاقة المتاح تحويلها إلى عمل (Work).

معظم هذه الدراسات تعتمد على فكرة أن أي جملة، أو نظام، معزولة في أي مكان من الكون تحتوي كمية فيزيائية قابلة للقياس ندعوها الطاقة الداخلية للجملة (System) ويرمز لها بالرمز (U). وتمثل هذه الطاقة الداخلية مجموع الطاقة الكامنة (Potential Energy) والحركية (Kinetic Energy) للذرات والجزيئات ضمن الجملة, أي جميع الأنماط التي يمكن أن تنتقل مباشرة كالحرارة, وبالتالي يتم أستثناء الطاقة الكيميائية (المختزنة ضمن الروابط الكيميائية)أو الطاقة النووية (الموجودة ضمن نوى الذرات) بإعتبارها أشكال طاقية لا يمكن نقلها ضمن الشروط الطبيعية. تبقى الطاقة الداخلية (U) ثابتة حتى يتم فك العزل عن الجملة فتصبح قادرة على تبادل الطاقة أو المادة من الجملة و إليها, عندئذ يمكن للطاقة الداخلية أن تتغير عن طريق انتقال المادة أو انتقال الحرارة أو انجاز عمل.


يهتم علم الديناميكا الحرارية كما يدل اللإسم بالحرارة أو الطاقة الحرارية بدرجة أولى وبكل الظواهر التي تتمظهرأو تتعلق بهذه الطاقة كعملية إنتقال الحرارة من جسم لآخر أو كيفية تخزين هذه الطاقة أو توليدها. يقوم علم الديناميكة الحرارية على 3 قوانين كبرى وهي القانون صفر و القانون الأول و القانون الثاني

القانون صفر
إذا كانت حرارة الجسم أ تساوي حرارة الجسم ب وحرارة ب تساوي حرارة س فإن حرارة أ تساوي حرارة س


القانون الأول
او ان الطاقة فى النظام= الشغل المبذوت+ الطاقه الداخليه

مفاده أن تغير الطاقة في نظام ما يساوي الطاقة الحرارية ( المضافة أو المنتزعة) زائد الشغل (المضاف أو المنتزع)


القانون الثاني
يتعلق القانون الثاني بالانتروبية او الاعتلاج ومفاده أن تدفق الانتروبية إلى داخل النظام ناقص تدفق الانتروبية إلى خارج النظام زائد الانتروبية المتكونة داخل النظام تساوي صفر.


قوانين أخرى

العلاقة بين الحجم الضغط و الحرارةمن أهم الخصائص المدروسة

الحرارة T 
الضغط P 
الحجم V 
الطاقة الداخلية U 
الإنتروبية أو الإعتلاج S 
الإنتلبية H (التغير فى الانثالبى تساوى التغير فى الطاقه عند ثبوت الضغط لان H=pv+U) 
السرعة 
العلو 
و يمكن تقسيم هذه الخصائص إلى :

حالية حرارية(كالحرارة و الضغط و الحجم) أو حالية كالورية (كالطاقة الداخلية و الإعتلاج و الإنتلبية) 
حالية ( أي انها تعبر عن حالة للمادة وهي كل الخصائص المذكورة أعلاه) و عملياتية ( أي أنها لا تو جد إلا بو جود عملية كعملية إنتقال الحرارة من جسم للآخر, وعلى ذلك فهي تمثل تغير حالة المادة. من هذه الخصائص الشغل
المعادلة الحرارية
من أهم القوانين التي ترسم العلاقة بين الضغط و الحرارة والحجم و الكتلة في الغازات:
PV=mRiT
حيث Ri هو الثابت الغازي ولكن هذه العلاقة ليست الوحيدة وهي كذلك ليست صحيحة صحة مطلقة حيث أنه أعتمد في إشتقاقها على بعض المسلمات التي تمثل تبسيطا للواقع. حيث تم الحساب بالغازات المثالية أي أن ذرات أو موليكولات الغاز ليس لها حجم و أنه لا توجد قوى بين الموليكولات كما أن الموليكولات لا تغير شكلها أي بمعنى في حالة تصادم موليكولين فإن التصادم يكون إيلستيكي وكل هذه مسلمات غير واقعية ولكن المعادلة التي نحصل عليها تسمح لنا بإستعمالها في مجالات معينة لا نحتاج فيها لدقة كبيرة.


معادلة فان دا فالس
معادلة فان دا فالس هي أيضا معادلة حرارية ( معادلة تحتوي على خصائص حرارية تسمى معادلة حرارية).
(p+(a/v²)*(v-b)=Ri*T
حيث a و b تصحيح للمسلمات الخاطئة أعلاه.


----------



## motaz_95 (24 أبريل 2006)

[grade="00008b Ff6347 008000 4b0082"] 
جزيت خيرا 
ونحن في انتظار المزيد
[/grade]​


----------



## محمد السعدي (24 أبريل 2006)

إنتروبية

الإنتروبية او الإعتلاج S تمثل قياسا لمقدار الطاقة في النظام الفيزيائي التي لا يمكن استخدامها لإنتاج عمل . و هذا يؤول بكلام آخر إلى أنها مقياس لمدى العشوائية أو إنعدام النظام الفيزيائي . و يمكن على هذا الأساس القول أن الإعتلاج أيضا هو مقياس لمدى قابلية قلب عملية ترموديناميكية ما. حسب بولتزمان تعتبر الإنتروبية مقياس لإحتمال حالة فزيائية معينة. و قد صاغ ذلك في القانون التالي:

S = k.lnW

حيث k هي ثابت بولتزمان و تساوي 1,380662.10 − 23J / K و W هي إحتمال حدوث حالة ترموديناميكية

في الترموديناميك و الميكانيك الإحصائي , تشكل الإنتروبية متغيرا فيزيائيا أساسيا لوصف نظام ترمودينامي . حيث تمثل الإنتروبية قياسا لمقدار الطاقة الحرارية التي لا يمكن تحويلها إلى عمل[1] .

جملة الواحدات الدولية تقدر الإنتروبية بالجول لكل كلفن (J·K−1) , و هي نفس واحدة السعة الحرارية, حيث تعتبر الإنتروبية مرافقة conjugate لدرجة الحرارة .

تعتمد الإنتروبية فقط على الحالة الراهنة للنظام الترمودينامي , و ليس على تاريخه التفصيلي , أي انه دالة حالة state function للمؤشرات الترمودينامية مثل الضغط و درجة الحرارة , .. الخ , التي تصف الخواص المجهرية المقيسة للنظام .

يوجد ارتباط مهم بيت الإنتروبية و مقدار الطاقة الداخلية في النظام التي لا يمكن تحويلها لعمل . ففي أي عملية عندما يعطي النظام طاقة بمقدار ΔE , و تنخفض إنتروبيته بمقدار ΔS فإن مقدارا TR ΔS من هذه الطاقة على الأقل يجب أن يذهب لمحيط النظام بشكل حرارة غير قابلة للاستعمال , و إلا فإن العملية لن تستمر . (TR هي حرارة المحيط الخارجي للنظام, الذي لا يمكن ان يكون بنفس درجة حرارة النظام T ).
لفهم الأنتروبي يجب أولا أن نعرف الفرق بين العمليات العكوسة وغير العكوسة ، مثلا إذا تغيرت منظومة ما وتمكنت للعودة لحالتها الأصلية سميت هذه العملية عكوسة ومن أمثلتها الضغط على نابض بشكل خفيف وتركه يعود لحالته الأصلية هذه الحالة هي أقرب ما يكون للعماليات العكسية إذ تكون فيها الطاقة الضائعة قليلة ومن الناحية التيرموديناميكية تبدأ المنظومة وتنتهي بنفس النقطة تقريبا. 
أما العمليات الغير عكوسة مثلا اشتعال المزيج الغازي داخل محرك فحين اشتعال المزيج بشرارة شمعة الإشعال (بوجي) ينفجر الخليط ويدفع الاسطوانة للأسفل ولو أن الأسطوانة ستعود لموقعها في نهاية الشوط إلا أنه من الناحية الترموديناميكية تصبح المنظومة مختلفة تماما ، وبهذا المثال تتحول نسبة صغيرة من الطاقة الكيمائية لعمل مفيد ويضيع الجزء الأكبر على شكل ذبذبة ميكانيكية وحرارة في هذا المثال تبدأ المنظومة بحالة تيرموديناميكية وتنتهي بأخرى مع زيادة بالأنتروبي.
بشكل عام تعتبر العمليات العنيفة غير عكوسة لإن تغيراتها المفاجئة و صدماتها تعمل على إقلاق نظام أو ترتيب مكونات المنظومة ، إذا يصاحب العمليات الغير عكسية زيادة في الفوضى وهذا ما يعنيه العلماء بالأنتروبي . 
تسير المنظومات الغير عكسية دائما باتجاه معين ولا يمكن ترموديناميكيا إرجاعها إلى الوراء أو جمعها مع بعض بسبب قانون زيادة الأنتروبي ، أي أن اتجاه الأنتروبي إلى الأمام مع محور الزمن فمثلا:
سيارتك حين كانت جديدة ومكابسها لماعة بدأت بالاستهلاك أحيانا تقوم بإزالة الرواسب عن مكابسها و إصلاح محركها الخ.. إلا أن هذا العمل لا يتم إلا على حساب زيادة الأنتروبي للأدوات التي تستخدم في هذه العملية والتي ترجئ فقط مصيرها المحتوم لبعض الوقت . 
ولمثال ابسط :
ورق اللعب حين نبدأ بورق اللعب يكون مرتبا حسب التسلسل عندها يكون الأنتروبي مساويا للصفر وحين يبدأ اللعب يختلط الورق يتزايد حتى يصل لأعلى ذروة 

بشكل عام، يمكن القول أن الأنتروبي هو تعبير عن درجة عشوائية الجملة: كلما زادت العشوائية تزداد كمية الأنتروبي.
و نظرا لأن "العمل" و "الحرارة" هما وجهان للطاقة، العمل هو الوجه "المنظم" للطاقة و الحرارة هي الوجه "العشوائي" للطاقة، فازدياد الأنتروبي يعبر عن زيادة كمية الحرارة.

و لا تقاس كمية الأنتروبي بحد ذاتها، بل يقاس "تغير" الأنتروبي، و هو دائما موجب... أي أن الأنتروبي تزداد باستمرار في جملة ما، و لا يمكن إنقاصها.

يعرف تغير الأنتروبي في علم الترموديناميك بأنه تغير كمية الحرارة مقسوما على درجة الحرارة المطلقة. و يحسب التغير الكلي للأنتروبي بإجراء تكامل لتغيراته الجزئية.
بانتظار مشاركاتكم الكريمة


----------



## عماد 2005 (26 أبريل 2006)

بارك الله فيك أخى على هذه المعلومات القيمه
أوجزت فأنجزت

جزاك الله كل خير

نريد المزيد افادكم الله 

على ما تفعلونه معنا

ما هو الانثالبى وماهو النتروبى وما هو الادياباتك

ونحن في انتظار المزيد


----------



## salam_alhili (12 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء ولكن يا اخي العزيز هل عندك كتاب ثرموديناميك بالعربي؟


----------



## bouakkaz10 (13 يوليو 2006)

إن الله لا يضيع أجر المحسنين


----------



## محمد السعدي (23 يوليو 2006)

الى الاخ العزيز سلام الحلي
ارجوا منك مراجعه كتاب الحراره التطبيقيه للدكتور فالح حسن خصاف الجامعه التكنولوجيه بغداد


----------



## محمد السعدي (23 يوليو 2006)

*الثلاجه اكبر تطبيق عملي لديناميكيه الحراره*

شباب ان هذا الموضوع التالي هم مقتبس من كتاب تكنلوجيا التبريد - إعداد م/عارف سمان
ان له علاقه وطيده بالموضوع الرئيسي وقتا ممتعا 

دورة التبريد 1- ملف التكثيف 2- صمام التمدد 3- ملف التبخر 4- الضاغطةقوانين التبريد:

قبل أن نخوض في تفاصيل دورة التبريد يجب أن نتعرف أولا على بعض القوانين الأساسية والتي تعتمد عليها جميع أنظمة التبريد وهي خمسة قوانين أساسية وهي :

الموائع تمتص الحرارة عندما تتحول من الحالة السائلة إلى الحالة الغازية ( من سائل إلى بخار ) وتطرد الحرارة عند تحولها من بخار إلى سائل . يغير المائع حالته عند درجة حرارة وضغط ثابتين . تنتقل الحرارة فقط من الجسم الذي درجة حرارته أعلى إلى الجسم الذي درجة حرارته أقل من الجسم الساخن إلى الجسم البارد ). الأجزاء المعدنية للمبخر والمكثف يجب أن تكون جيدة التوصيل للحرارة ويجب إختيار المعدن الذي لا يتفاعل مع وسيط التبريد ويعتبر النحاس الأصفر والنحاس الاحمر وألألومنيوم هي أكثر المعادن شيوعاً . الطاقة الحرارية وأشكال الطاقة الأخرى قابلة للتحول من أى صورة إلى أخرى فعلى سبيل المثال ، يمكن تحول الطاقة الكهربائية إلى طاقة حرارية ، وبلعكس يمكن تحول الطاقة الحرارية إلى طاقة كهربائية ، وكذا تحول الطاقة الحرارية إلى طاقة ميكطانيكية وهكذا . دائرة التبريد الأساسية :

كما ذكرنا أن أي سائل يتبخر ويتكثف وهو التغير ما بين الحالة السائلة والحالة الغازية فعند التبخر يجب أن يحصل السائل على الحرارة الكامنة للتبخر بينما عند التكثيف يتم طرد الحرارة الكامنة مرة أخرى .

ويتكون أى دائرة تبريد ميكانيكية من اربعة أجزاء رئيسية هي :

الضاغط Compressr المكثف Condenser صمام التحكم Control Valve المبخرة Evapoator وسوف نتحدث بالتفصيل عن هذه الاجزاء الرئيسية خلال الفصول القادمة ولكننا سناخذ فكرة سريعة عن هذا الأجزاء خلال هذا المقال .




3-3 دورة انضغاط البخار :

تسمى دورة انضغاط البخار بهذا الاسم نظرا لأن الضاغط يقوم بضغط بخار وسيط التبريد من الضغط المنخفض إلى الضغط العالى ، وهذا الانضغاط يحدث انتقال للطاقة الحرارية من داخل الحيز المبرد إلى الخارج .

حيث يقوم الضاغط بنقل الحرارة من مكان إلى آخر فإنه قد يسمى أيضا بالطلمبة الحرارية Heat Pump

ويتكون نظام التبريد أساساً من جانب الضغط العالى وجانب الضغط المنخفض ، ويتمكن تتبع دورة تبريد بسيطة كالموضحة في شكل 3 -1 ، بداية من خزان السائل Liquid receiver ( أ) وهو عبارة عن وعاء يستعمل في تخزين سائل وسيط التبريد كاحتياطي في دورة التبريد ، ويركب بعد المكثف مباشراً.

ويجب أن يكون حجم خزان السائل كبيراً لاستيعاب كل شحنة وسيط التبريد بالمجموعة في حالة سائلة ، ويكون وسيط التبريد ذو ضغط عالى ، حيث يمر بعد ذلك على جهاز للتحكم في انسياب وسيط التبريد ( ب) خافض الضغط .

وبعد ذلك يمر وسيط التبريد إلى المبخر ( ج ) وعنده يكون المبخرتحت ضغط منخفض ، وهنا يتبخر وسيط التبريد وسيط التبريد ويمتص الحرارة من الحيز المبرد .

ثم يمر البخار بعد ذلك أي الضاغط عن طريق صمام السحب ( د ) والضاغط المستخدم هنا هو الضاغط الترددى ذي الكباس وهو أكثر أنواع الضواغط شيوعاً حيث تعمل هذه الضواغط في دورة ثنائية الأشواط .

وعند هبوط المكبس خلال شوط السحب ويفتح حمام السحب ( د ) ليسمح بدخول البخار القادم من المبخر ويقفل هذا الصمام مرة أخرى عند نهاية الشوط ليبدا شوط الانضغاط ويكون الضغط داخل اسطوانة الضاغط أعلى من الضغط في ماسورة الطرد فيفتح صمام الطرد ( ه ) ويطرد البخار المضغوط إلى المكثف ( و ) وتكون درجة حرارة البخار المضغوط عالية جدا وخلال المكثف ، تنتقل الحرارة من وسيط التبريد إلى الوسط المحيط ( الهواء أو الماء ) حسب نوع المكثف المستخدم وبذلك يتخلص وسيط التبريد من الحرارة ويتكثف إلى سائل ، ويعود السائل إلى خزان السائل ( أ) حيث تبدأ الدورة من جديد مرة أخرى . والآن سوف نبدأ في التحدث عن عناصر دائرة التبريد الأساسية ونبدأ أولاً بالضاغط .




3-4 الضاغط Compressor

وظيفة الضاغط في دورة الانضعاط هي رفع ضغط البخار الجاف من الضغط المنخفض إلى الضغط العالى للمكثف ، ويعتبر الضاغط أحد الأجزاء الرئيسية في أى دوؤة تبريد ميكانيكية فبدون الضاغط لايمكن حدوث دورة التبريد وإعادة سائل التبريد إلى حالته الأصلية من حيث المحتوى الحرارى .

والغرض من استخدام الضاغط هو رفع ضغط وسيط التبريد القادم من المبخر لضغط مناظر لدرجة حرارة تشبع أعلى من درجة حرارة الجو المحيط أو الوسط المحيط وهذا يؤدي إلى حدوث التبادل الحرارى بين وسيط التبريد بالمكثف والوسط المحيط كما أنه يؤدي إلى تكثيف وسيط التبريد وتصنع الضواغط بأشكال وأحجام وتصميمات مختلفة وعموماً تنقسم الضواغط إلى :

( أ) ضواغط ترددية .

(ب) ضواغط دورانية .

(ج) ضواغط طاردة مركزية .

(د) ضواغط حلزونية .

3-4 المكثف Condenser

المكثف هو احد عناصر الرئيسية في أى دورة تبريد ، ووظيفة المكثف في دورة انضغاط البخار هي استقبال بخار وسيط التبريد الساخن العالي الضغط والقادم من الضاغط ، وتخليصه من الحرارة التي امتصها في المبخر وهذه الحرارة عبارة عن حرارة التحميض والحرارة الكامنه وكذلك الحرارة الناتجة عن شغل الضاغط وتطرد هذه الحرارة إلى الوسط المحيط فإذا كان الوسط المحيط هو الهواء سمي المكثف بالمكثف المبرد بالهواء ( هوائياً ) وإذا كان الوسط المحيط ماء سمى المكثف بالمكثف المبرد بالماء ( مائيا) أما إذا كان التبريد بالمكثف وسيط التبريد مرة أخرى إلى سائل .

3- 6 صمام التحكم Control Valve

الغرض من صمام التحكم هو التحكم في سريان وسيط التبريد التبريد من جانب المكثف ذي الضغط العالى في الدورة إلى المبخر ذي الضاغط المنخفض . ففى هذا الصمام يتم خفض ضغط سائل التبريد القادم من المكثف وتبعاً لذلك درجة حرارة التشبع ، حيث أن لكل ضغط توجد درجة حرارة تشبع معنية .

ولكن بدون تغير في الانثالبى ومعنى ذلك أن كمية الحرارة الموجودة في سائل قبل دخولها صمام التحكم تساوى كمية الحرارة بعد خروجها من الصمام ، ولكن سائل التبريد سيكون عند ضغط منخفض ودرجة حرارة منخفضة وهي درجة حرارة التشبع عند هذا الضغط .

ويتحقق خفض الضغط باستخدام فوهة ذات سريان متغير إما من درجة التحكم أو ذات وضعين ويمكن تقسيم صمامات التحكم في سائل وسيط التريد إلى :

صمام التحكم اليدوي . عوامة جانب الضغط المنخفض. عوامة جانب الضغط العالى . الأنبوية الشعرية . صمام التمدد الاتوماتيكي . صمام التمدد الثرموستاتى . 3-7 المبخر Evaporator

الغرض من المبخرة في دورة التبريد هو استقبال وسيط التبريد ذي الضغط المنخفض ودرجة الحرارة المنخفضة ، والقادم من صمام التحكم ، وجعله في ملامس حرارى ملاصق مع الحمل ويستمد وسيط التبريد حرارته الكامنة للتبخر من الحمل وأى كمية حرارة تمتص في المبخر تحول جزءا من السائل عند درجة حرارة التشبع إلى بخار عند نفس الضغط ودرجة الحرارة وتنقسم المبخرات إلى نوعين رئيسيين هما :

نظام جاف . نظام الغمر. 3-8 الأجزاء الاضافية في دورة التبريد :

وهناك أجزاء أخرى في دورة التبريد ضرورية لسلامة عمل هذه الأجراء الرئيسية أو تمكينها من أداء عملها وسوف تجد هذه الأجزاء في أى وحدة تبريد سواء أكانت هذه الوحدة وحدة تبريد تجارية أو صناعية أو وحدة تبريد منزلية وهذه الأجزاء الإضافية هي :

المجتمع Accumulator وهو جهاز أمان لمنع سائل وسيط التبريد من المرورإلى خط السحب ومنه إلى الضاغط ويوجد في دائرة التبريد التي تستعمل الأنبوبة الشعرية . فاصل الزيت Oil Separator ويوجد في وحدات التبريد التي تعمل في درجات حرارة منخفضة جداً كفريزرات التبريد العميق، حيث يوجد فاصل الويت بين خط الطرد للضاغط والمكثف ، والغرض الأساسي من فاصل الزيت هو تخلص بخار وسيط التبريد الساخن ذو الضغط العالى من الزيت الزائد والغير مرغوب فيه بالنسبة لأجزاء الدائرة الأخرى مثل المكثف والمبخر ، حيث يتم فصل الزيت وإعادته الى علبة مرفق الضاغط عن طريق ماسورة وسوف نشرح ذلك بالتفصيل فيما بعد : وهناك عناصر أخرى مهمة أيضا لازمة لسلامة عمل الأجزاء الرئيسية وهي المبادل الحرارى ، والمجفف ، وخزان السائل ، وبالنسبة للدوائر الكهربائية فيوجد الثرموستات وهو ضابط الحرارة وضابط الضغط العالى ، وضابط الضغط المنخفض وغيرها من العناصر الهامة . 3- 9 الرسوم البيانية لدورة ذات انضغاط البخار :

دورة التبريد الكاملة :

سوف نناقش الآن تصرف وسيط التبريد خلال دورة التبريد خلال دورة التبريد الكاملة بأعتبار أن كميته رطل واحد وبصرف النظر عن حالته سواء كان سائل أم بخار .

وكذلك بفرض أن وسيط التبريد نقى تماما ، باهمال تأثير زيوت التزييت والعناصر الأخرى ، ففى شكل ( 3 - 2 ) يتضح أن أى دورة تبريد تتركب أساسا من أربع عمليات هي :




عملية تحدث في الضاغط حيث يدفع بخار وسيط التبريد من نقطة ( أ ) إلى نقطة ( ب ). وتكون هذه العملية متساوية الأنتروبي . والعملية الثانية تحدث في المكثف تحت ضغط ثابت فينتزع الهواء أو الماء الحرارة الزائدة Super - Heat ثم الحرارة الكامنة من وسيط التبريد وتتم هذه العملية من نقطة ( ب ) إلى نقطة ( ج ) . والعملية الثالثة وتتم خلال صمام التحكم تحت كمية حرارة ثابتة ( تحت ثبوت الانثالبى ) وفيه ينخفض الضغط ودرجة الحرارة ولكن تظل كمية الحرارة ثابتة كما هى وتتمثل هذه العملية من نقطة ( ج ) إلى نقطة ( د ) . وأخيرا العملية الربعة حيث تحدث في المبخرة وهذه العملية تحدث تحت ضغط ثابت وفيه يمتص المبخر الحرارة من الحيز المراد تبريدة وفيه يتحول سائل التبريد إلى بخار مع ثبات كل من الضغط ودرجة الحرارة وتتمثل هذه العملية من نقطة ( د ) إلى نقطة ( أ ) وهكذا تتكرر دورة التبريد مرة ثانية


----------



## المهندس204 (26 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خير والله ماقصرت


----------



## انين الحزن (22 مايو 2009)

مرحبا 
مشكور كتيييير 
والله الموضوع فادني كتير


----------



## ايناس طلال (1 أكتوبر 2010)

ارجو وجود معلومات عن خلايا الوقود وانواعها


----------



## محمد الاكرم (1 أكتوبر 2010)

ايناس طلال قال:


> ارجو وجود معلومات عن خلايا الوقود وانواعها


السلام
لك كتب





http://www.freebookspot.in/Comments.aspx?Element_ID=37077




http://www.freebookspot.in/Comments.aspx?Element_ID=33209




http://www.freebookspot.in/Comments.aspx?Element_ID=32751




http://www.freebookspot.in/Comments.aspx?Element_ID=31491




http://www.freebookspot.in/Comments.aspx?Element_ID=30939




http://www.freebookspot.in/Comments.aspx?Element_ID=26250




http://www.freebookspot.in/Comments.aspx?Element_ID=19248
وفقك الله


----------



## السحابةالبيضاء (1 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
افادنى الموضوع كثيرا


----------



## م خالد البريكي (1 أكتوبر 2010)

قواك الله وجزاك الله خـــــير


----------



## محمد مهدي سعد (24 نوفمبر 2010)

ارجو تفصيل انواع الطاقة في العلاقة بين مغناطيسية الشمس ومكونات الارض المركز والماجما والغلاف الارضي


----------



## م انس بصبوص (27 مارس 2011)

جميل


----------



## عمراياد (27 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

